# Can I use wine corks with carbonation?



## TonyP (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm planning on making a a green apple kit (probably WE's Riesling) and am thinking about adding some carbonation. Is there some level of carbonation I can add and still use 750ml wine bottles and corks? If not, I assume I can use beer bottles and caps, but some thoughts, please. Does anyone do this, generally? FYI, I'd use someone's beer equipment instead of getting my own for this one project.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess it would depend on how much CO2 was in the wine and what the temperature was. I would try to keep the wine under 40 degrees F, above which the CO2 is more active and could "pop your cork." Perhaps a better solution would be to get some champagne bottles, plastic champagne corks and wires.


----------



## novalou (Mar 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I guess it would depend on how much CO2 was in the wine and what the temperature was. I would try to keep the wine under 40 degrees F, above which the CO2 is more active and could "pop your cork." Perhaps a better solution would be to get some champagne bottles, plastic champagne corks and wires.



+1 use the right bottles and champagne corks.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 3, 2013)

Even easier, the champagne bottles can be capped with a crown cap.


----------



## spaniel (Mar 3, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Even easier, the champagne bottles can be capped with a crown cap.



+1. Years back we made a batch of sparking wine from standard white table grapes, carbonated in the bottle, and capped by this method. Everything turned out well.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 3, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Even easier, the champagne bottles can be capped with a crown cap.


 
Darn, Greg. Just when I thought I was too old to learn anything! This is new to me. Thanks.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 4, 2013)

Crown caps are used for sparkling and riddling. When the champagne is disgorged the crown caps are removed and a traditional champagne cork and wire is applied. But you can just keep a crown cap if you want.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2013)

Tonyp, 

You need to appreciate the amount of pressure that you can achieve through carbonation. Regular wine corks can hold back only a limited amount. Standard wine bottles also are meant to hold back only a limited amount of pressure. Follow the advise of the others, use champagne bottles with either a crown cap or a champagne cork/wire.


----------

